# Megan Fox behält ab jetzt die Klamotten an - Sie will ihren Sohn nicht blamieren



## beachkini (7 Dez. 2012)

​
Beim Anblick von Megan Fox (26) im Bikini schlagen alle Männerherzen höher, und alle Frauen erblassen vor Neid. Doch diese Bilder gehören ab jetzt der Vergangenheit an, denn seit die Schauspielerin Mutter geworden ist, will sie sich nicht mehr so freizügig zeigen.

"Es ändert schon deine Sicht der Dinge, wenn du ein Baby hast", gesteht die 26-Jährige. "Ich will einfach nicht mehr die Sexbombe spielen. In Zukunft werde ich mir meine Filmprojekte genau aussuchen. Ich will nicht, dass wenn Noah zur Schule geht, ihm Freunde Fotos von mir in Unterwäsche zeigen und er sich dann dafür schämen muss."

Ihre alte Figur hat sie gerade mal zwei Monate nach der Geburt, fast wieder. "Ich habe zum Glück nur elf Kilo zugenommen", verrät sie. Von einem übermäßigen Diät-Wahn hält sie aber nichts. "Ich hab immer noch fünf Kilo zu viel auf den Rippen, aber ich mache mich nicht verrückt. Meine Figur hat nicht mehr erste Priorität. Ich liebe Noah so sehr, ich will jede Minute mit ihm verbringen und nichts verpassen."
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Gustavs8 (7 Dez. 2012)

schade... das man also nicht mehr so viel zu sehen bekommt von ihr!!!


----------

